# What do you look for in gym equipment?



## Rinaldobrosllc (Jun 15, 2017)

Hello, new company here we specialize is different types of gym equipment and add ons. We at Rinaldo Bros. LLC are just trying to tweak our products and wondered what consistent athletes look for, or what makes the best weight belts, lifting gloves, and straps. 

Look forward to hearing what you guys look for in products. Thank you


----------



## ECKSRATED (Jun 15, 2017)

Quality. Shit that isn't gonna rip in two months. Use quality material and make nice shit and people will use it. For the gloves you'll have to wait for pillarofbalance to comment, his boyfriend makes him wear gloves so his hands don't hurt his peepee when he touches it.


----------



## BiologicalChemist (Jun 15, 2017)

Obviously quality materials ..I.e. Thick knee sleeves, elbow sleeves check out SBD products I like their things. For wrist wraps I love the thick TUFF wraps 32"..quality gear. I like my leather Rouge lifting belt, no velcro bs. Depends on what gear you're talking about but this ones obvious. Aesthetics comes 2nd.


----------



## Milo (Jun 15, 2017)

Shit that doesnt break. I also like bedazzled options.


----------



## NbleSavage (Jun 15, 2017)

On this board, I suspect ye'll hear the same response echoed - make a quality product & people will buy it even if it commands a bit pf a premium price. These arent the blokes who shop at Wal-Mart for a lifting belt.


----------



## Solomc (Jun 15, 2017)

Well made plus shit that looks cool.  Blacked out with brass hand knurling and brass weight mounts, Seat that don't rip. Again quality material. Nice padding but not solid. Something that makes me feel secure when I add the weight. Ease of movement. I want to feel the weight.  No wobbly shit. Hope that helps. If you need quality control and/or someone to test it out. Send that shit this way. Solo


----------



## PFM (Jun 15, 2017)

From a marketing standpoint I'd create two lines, one for the poser and one for the serious. Personally I care nothing about looks, females got that. One line only go 'built to last' and that quality won't make it pretty enough for the gender confused millennial, hence no 
accessory pose downs in chat (I wish).


----------



## gymrat827 (Jun 16, 2017)

PFM said:


> From a marketing standpoint I'd create two lines, one for the poser and one for the serious.



This is actually a pretty good idea.  You can have BS made in China, Vietnam, etc and sell it, newbies and others like that just want to use straps to look cool.......They dont reap the benefits they actually provide.

Than you other line be of all hi-quality, solid stuff.  The real guys know whats shit n what isnt.  You poser's will have their price point stuff and the hardcore guys will have theirs.  On paper, it could/should work out well.


----------



## Zombialja Bones (Jul 9, 2017)

How is this posted in the member's journals?


----------

